# Show us your . . . current weather!



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It seems as though last week's post has all but disappeared (Show us Your Kids Room) and while its not Thursday the weather channel is reporting funny weather patterns all over the country. So, I thought it would be fun to do an early posting of our "local weather".

Right now, at my house it is snowing and accumulating quickly. Its cold out but even though the temperature is only 24F we are warm as its been in the negatives the last few days.

Here's what it looks like out my window right now (gotta love how the screen blocks the entire picture):blush:








And in my driveway for the better view, the grainy-ness is not from a poor quality camera or the lack of photography skills - its all snow. Its falling like a heavy curtain at the moment.








It may look like a lot but this is on top of the storm we got last Wednesday at which my yard looked like this at about this time:








And my poor husband is not fond of this picture at the moment because he is gearing up to head out to snowblow for the 3rd time in less than a week.








What am I going to do? Put on the snow gear, clean off the cars, and then throw on some snowshoes and enjoy the winter while its here!:chili::chili:

So, what does it look like outside your window right now?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm at work. It's foggy, cold and miserable here on Long Beach Island. 

View attachment 93478



BUT.....it's definitely NOT snowing!!!! :chili:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

It started snowing here lat night at around 10PM. When I got up, (6AM) we had about 2 inches of snow on the ground (on top of the masses of snow that were there from other storms) covered by a thick sheet of ice. Now it's raining with some freezing rain .... just a big mess.

You can see how my poor trees are weighted down with their icy coating. 









I've really had enough of winter this year already and it's only the middle of January!! :smpullhair:

Oh well... the boys and I are safe and warm inside today and I hope everyone else is, too!

Debbie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The most recent weather picture that I took was yesterday @ around 4:30 pm --- quality isn't that good because I zoomed in to be as close to the sky as possible with my *iPhone's camera* 









^ clouds are blocking the sun a little. 

At this season, the sky is decorated with clouds more often. Needless to say, I LOVE it  always between 5 pm and 5:30 (sunset time), I look right up there to see it. I especially love it when the sun light breaks through the clouds and you see part of that light goes down as one thin line.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's 55 and sunny today. Not so cold for a January day, is it?


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't have any pictures, but it's been lightly raining all day and washing away the last of last week's snow. The snow we have left is mostly the dirty plowed snow on the side of the road. I'm not used to seeing dirty snow, usually it melts before it gets dirty.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

the view from my window at work , its cold and wet and horrible !!! i hate winter !!! 







u can see the rain i think , n all the way down there is union sq park ...







right in the middle were u see all the snow all the way down in the park is the dog run n i see the doggies running while i work , when the days are nice lol


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, this was the ice on our bedroom windows last year. However, it is icy out there today ... and, very dangerous to try and walk on the side streets.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

from a webcam 
it's cold,dry and sunny and there's a beautiful full moon (not in this pic thou)


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Warm & Sunny*

I feel badly for those who are freezing! Here's a pic from Saturday, but today is pretty much the same! High 60's - low 70's. :thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

mandy can i go stay w u til winter is over 


MandyMc65 said:


> I feel badly for those who are freezing! Here's a pic from Saturday, but today is pretty much the same! High 60's - low 70's. :thumbsup:
> View attachment 93489
> 
> View attachment 93490


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is the ice right outside the office at our house. You can see the little path I made with the shovel this morning becuase it was way too icy out there to walk on. Its been raining all day and I think since its daytime it's not freezing the as much and not becoming ice but rather slush - thank goodness, I can walk on that though I will get very dirty LOL.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> I'm at work. It's foggy, cold and miserable here on Long Beach Island.
> 
> View attachment 93478
> 
> ...


I'm updating my own weather. When I left work I found it wasn't so cold out....guess that's why it was foggy...all that snow was melting all day. It had rained all last night. It was quite nice to be outside without freezing to death!!! :aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice warm day here. It's 84 her in Thousand Oaks. But here is a beach shot of Surfers Point Beach. (Stacy, this is down the street from Seaside Park where the dog show is this weekend!)


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am camera challenged.
Not a cloud in the sky and outside it is 74 degrees.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm going to wait until Thursday to post Arkansas' version of a "large" accumulation of snow. In fact, we just might be in for a blizzard.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wow what happened to the kid's room? I guess our kids,those who have them,their rooms aren't clean. I know that was the problem when mine lived at home....


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i never saw that thread ? i dont mind posting the kids room ..


michellerobison said:


> wow what happened to the kid's room? I guess our kids,those who have them,their rooms aren't clean. I know that was the problem when mine lived at home....


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Weather update from me  
I took this with my cell phone this evening at around 7:30 PM 








In the road! Driving in rainy nights only happens in Winter season. Tonight is one of these nights. Some call me weird for loving the rain and not minding being out there in the rain & having a blast with the malts if I was home in the garden with them, but heck that is just what makes me -- me! 
So feel free to call me a weirdo lol  still I'll ♥ it ^_^ 

wish u a weather that u love for today 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll repost kids rooms tonight then and we will continue with bathrooms this Thursday. I have no idea what happened to the old post but it's gone.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's in the high 80's here today, we thought about a picinic, but decided not to take the girls out


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

In the 40's - 50's during the day, 30's at night. Hopefully, no more ice for a while!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

weather update from Snowy, Crystal and I 

The rain is POURING at the moment. The malts will have a day that is similar to this (video)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - that's the kind of weather I like -- Cute weather!! Sun, sand or rain I just love watching your two crazies. Boy I can't believe what a PITA Crystal is to Snowy. :w00t: That's a truly loving older brother to put up with it.:wub::wub: They're just so funny


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Kat, I just love your video...they are so cute together!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here it is -- once again, snow storm of the week.:w00t: So dreary. At least after the first biggie NYC gets on the case immediately plowing the streets and buildings clear their sidewalks.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Kat - that's the kind of weather I like -- Cute weather!! Sun, sand or rain I just love watching your two crazies. Boy I can't believe what a PITA Crystal is to Snowy. :w00t: That's a truly loving older brother to put up with it.:wub::wub: They're just so funny


me too. I love Winter time here. I guess I am also enjoying being a weather reporter :smrofl:

today, the weather was a mixture: early morning we had light rain. Clouds came and left. The sky was clear at some point, then cloudy at another. The wind was beautiful and not strong. Then in the afternoon, it was just a perfect day afterwards with only beautiful temperature; little clouds and beautiful breeze.

I told ya that Snowy is Crystal's obsession :HistericalSmiley:
awwh happy that you enjoy watching their craziness. Trust me, I am as crazy as they are. 

Today's weather in the afternoon was PERFECT for doing something I've always wanted to do but always there was someting that came up in the last minute to stop it for me....NOT today though :chili: 












donnad said:


> Kat, I just love your video...they are so cute together!


I am happy to read that you love the video, Donna :chili:



Snowbody said:


> Here it is -- once again, snow storm of the week.:w00t: So dreary. At least after the first biggie NYC gets on the case immediately plowing the streets and buildings clear their sidewalks.


I love that the city gets to plowing the streets, buildings, and sidewalks immediately :aktion033: 
nice shot


----------

